# Keeping goats cool in summer



## terrilhb (Jun 1, 2011)

Any idea's on how to keep goats cooler in summer? Especially my 4 month pregnant goat. They have fresh water constantly. And lots of shade. Plus they have they their houses. I know I am probably worrying to much but that is what I do best. Thanks.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 1, 2011)

Bring 'em in the house!

Really....sounds like you are doing all you can do.  They should be fine.  I know it's way hotter than normal.  I feel sorry for my hair sheep that are not finished shedding.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 1, 2011)

You might consider air conditioning for the barn.

DonnaBelle


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 1, 2011)

Have you clipped them yet?  I keep mine slick shaved in the summer.  Not necessary, but I feel like it helps.


----------



## julieq (Jun 1, 2011)

We do body clips early in the summer.  Then by August and September we usually put up a fan in the barn as they're panting anyway.  Years back when we had a smaller barn we put up a mister system for the does and they really appreciated that!


----------



## whetzelmomma (Jun 2, 2011)

I plan to clip mine.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 2, 2011)

Some people make misters for their goats.  They use PVC pipe and run water through it and then either drill tiny holes or maybe use some sort of mister nozzles.  They say the goats love them!


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you all so much. What did we all do before BYH?


----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 2, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Some people make misters for their goats.  They use PVC pipe and run water through it and then either drill tiny holes or maybe use some sort of mister nozzles.  They say the goats love them!


I think my goats would hate that. I've tried lightly misting them with the sprayer on the hose and they really don't like it. 

I just provide plenty of shade and water as well as keep them all clipped while it's hot. My goats go pretty much nocturnal in the summer when it's over 100 every day, they sleep while it is hot and come out when it cools off at night to eat.


----------



## Goatmasta (Jun 2, 2011)

I clip and have fans.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 3, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It probably depends on the goat, and they'd probably have to get used to it. I sprayed one of my does off with the hose the other day since it was dreadfully hot. She really enjoyed it!


----------

